# Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2004)

Hat einer beim Rennen in Monza richtig getippt, bitte mit Holger vom Anglers TopShop in Verbindung setzen. Die Zusendung kann etwass dauern, da Holger momentan in Norge weilt, wird aber bei seiner Rückkehr prompt erldigt.
Info@anglers-topshop.de

Das nächste Rennen findet in Shanghai in China statt, am 26.09., das erste Mal übrigens. 

*Und jetzt herzlich willkommen bei der 16. Runde, dem Grand Prix in Shanghai/China!*

*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wieder sind die ersten drei Plätze gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Eure Tipps posten (jeder darf 2 Tipps abgegeben!!)
*Damit Holger die Preise auch los wird, darf nämlich jeder immer noch 2 Tipps abgeben.* 
Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, kommt der Preis in den Jackpot fürs näxte Rennen. 

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder Zeit zum Tippen und diskutieren, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Qualifiying am Freitag abend oder Samstag morgen wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin könnt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## powermike1977 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

moin!
1. m schumacher
2. r barrichello
3. f. alonso

1. m schumacher
2. r barrichello
3. j button


----------



## PetriHelix (21. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Button

1. Barrichello
2. M. Schumacher
3. Button



Ach ja... Sollte ich gewinnen (wovon ich nicht ausgehe) muss der liebe MacGill eine Mail zu Holger schicken da ich ab dem 25.09 für 14 Tage auf Gran Canaria bin.  :q


----------



## Alexander2781 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

Tip 1:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. P. Montoya


Tip 2:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. F. Alonso


----------



## Stefan21j (21. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1.Barrichello
2.M.Schumacher
3.Alonso


1.Barrichello
2.M.Schumacher
3.Button


----------



## Discocvw (21. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

Tip 1:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3  D. Coulthard


Tip 2:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. F. Alonso


----------



## MichaelB (22. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

Moin,

1) M.Schumacher
2) R.Barricello
3) K.Raikkonen

oder 

1) M.Schumacher
2) R.Baricello
3) T.Sato

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Aalthorsten (22. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

Hey Hey,

1) Alonso
2)M.Schumacher
3)Raikkonen

oder

1) M.Schumacher
2)Button
3)Alonso


----------



## xonnel (22. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Raikonnen
3. Montoya




1. M. Schumacher
2. Coulthard
3. R Schumacher


----------



## harley (22. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1. m. schumacher
2. r. baricchello
3 j. button

1. r. Baricchello
2 montya
2. fisicchella


----------



## Lotte (22. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

moin-moin,

 1) M. Schumacher
 2) Barrichello
 3) Button

 1) Barrichello
 2) M. Schumacher
 3) Button


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Schumacher
3. Barichello

1. Raikönen
2. M. Schumacher
3. Salo


----------



## langelandsklaus (22. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barichello
3. Alonso


1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barichello
3. Raikonnen


----------



## sitzangler (23. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1 R. Barichello
2 M. Schumacher
3 R. Schumacher


1 R. Barichello
2 M. Schumacher
3 J. Button


----------



## Michael-Neo (23. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1 M.Schumacher
2 R.Barrichello
3 K.Raikönnen

1 M.Schumacher
2 R.Barrichello
3 F.Alonso


----------



## sammycr65 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1. M. Schumacher

2. R. Barrichello
3. K. Raikönnen

oder

1. M Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. Button


----------



## Nick_A (24. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1. Barrichello
2. Alonso
3. Sato

Zweiter Tip:

1. Barrichello
2. Alonso
3. Raikkönen


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1. M. Schumacher
2. K. Räikkönen
3: J. Villeneuve

Tip 2

1. J. Montoya
2. F. Alonso
3. R. Schumacher


----------



## Mac Gill (24. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1. r.schumacher
2. raikönnen
3. m.schumacher

1. m.schumacher
2. button
3. sato


----------



## michel66 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

Meine beiden Tipps:

1) M. Schmumacher
2) Barrichello
3) Button

oder

1) Barrichello
2) M. Schumacher
3) Raikkönen


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (24. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) R. Barrichello
3.) J. Button

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) K. Raikkonen
3.) R. Barrichello


----------



## Zanderkisser (24. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1. Barrichello
2. M. Schumacher
3. Raikkönen

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Schumacher
3. Alonso


----------



## Case (25. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1. Schuhmacher M.
2. Barichello
3. Button

oder

1. Barichello
2. Schuhmacher M.
3. Sato

Case


----------



## fly-martin (25. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1. Buton
2. Raikkonen
3. M.Schumacher

oder 

1. M.Schumacher
2. Baricello
3. Buton


----------



## duck_68 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

Mein Tipp:

1.) K. Raikkonen
2.) R. Barrichello
3.) J. Button

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) K. Raikkonen
3.) R. Barrichello
__________________


----------



## Andreas 25 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 16*

1. R. Schumacher
2. J. Button
3. Montoya


1. R. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. Button


----------

